# Twisted garter edging



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Love it, am going to use it. Annotherknitter


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

That is so neat, have earmarked that.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Interesting. I noted in the comments that several asked if the twists compromised the stretchiness of the cuffs, but there was no response. It is my opinion that it would make a very stretchy cuff, but I haven't tried it. Does anyone know?


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

I love the look of it. Will be trying it soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you for this. I am sure it can be used on things other than socks.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

That is very cool.
Thanks for the link!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the site, I thought that was really clever!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

BlueJay21 said:


> Thank you for this. I am sure it can be used on things other than socks.


An edge for an afghan.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Very nice, some people are so smart. Thanks for posting.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

How interesting. Thank you.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have used this edge for the top of sock and it was very pretty. I did use one size larger for this portion so it would not be too tight.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for the link, I can see uses for this edging!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Thank you . That is so pretty!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> An edge for an afghan.


I thought of this also, but I wonder how the other end could be done? Any ideas?


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Will try this on mittens. Thanks. Love to try new things.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Clever idea and I don't know why I didn't think of it!!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I love this edging...will have to try it!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Love this! Thanks for posting.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Ah memories.. my mother used to do this twisted stist cn on the edging of a lot of her aran sweaters..and to answer a question posted, they did not stretch any more than the usual edging does on the sleeves and waistband..xo


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Many thanks. I'll try on one of my pairs of socks.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

COOL! THANKS!


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

I love this, and it looks simple to do. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Love this! I don't knit socks, but I think it would be nice on other things, like some sweaters. Tired of the old rib thing.


----------



## iloveknitting72 (Mar 14, 2014)

This is something totally new for me,I've never seen this technique before... thank you for sharing the page with us.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks, very interesting, will have to try it.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you for this link. I won't be using it on socks because I knit mine toe up, but it can be used for other things. Neat. Aloha... Bev


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank You. I knit a lot of garter stitch and this has lots of possibilities.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wrong place.



Country Bumpkins said:


> http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

You can use it to create a flounce also. It really is quite lovely and so creative and totally fun to do. Here is what I did after just randomly deciding when to do it on a scarf. It created a flounce effect. I love the way it changed the yarn effect in the example you have in the tutorial link.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Like the idea to use this edge on an afghan.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you, appreciate the link! Definitely going to try it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You can use it to create a flounce also. It really is quite lovely and so creative and totally fun to do. Here is what I did after just randomly deciding when to do it on a scarf. It created a flounce effect. I love the way it changed the yarn effect in the example you have in the tutorial link.


That's great! Thanks.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

I have bever seen this before, will try it on a pair is socks, but will have to do the rows then join in the round... 
Great for hats.
Thanks so much for this.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

It so interesting to see new and different, and easy, techniques.

Now to think about where to use it!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Love it, thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## Betsy Ross (Jun 17, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/


I REALLY love the yarn used in that sock, any idea what it is?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/


I love this stitch. I used it in the border of a hat for a baby girl, and it just looked adorable.


----------



## Gma Susan (Mar 24, 2014)

I love it. Will use it soon on some project, I'm sure. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Very pretty! Bookmarked for future use!
Thank you!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------

